# BP Cuff



## VFlutter (Feb 23, 2011)

I am looking to buy a cheap BP cuff to practice with but I'm unsure which brand to go with. Obviously i know i get what i pay for but I am just looking for something simple. It looks like ADC and Prestige are the two brands that fit my price range. Does anyone have any experience or opinions on these? Thanks

http://www.amazon.com/Prestige-Aneroid-Sphygmomanometer-Matching-Carrying/dp/B00062N4HS/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
http://www.amazon.com/ADC-PROSPHYG-Proscope-Aneroid-Sphygmomanometer/dp/B000QV5HOM/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298441930&sr=1-1-fkmr0


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought a prestige off of amazon and I love it. Was way better then the used up ones in class. I accidentally ordered two of them and I sold one to a classmate for what I paid for it. Well made and works well. Think I paid about 24 bucks for it.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 23, 2011)

If you absolutely have to buy your own cuff, do yourself a favior and get the 'trigger grip' style cuff.

Example:

http://www.amazon.com/Riester-LF1512-Ri-san-Sphygmomanometer/dp/B0013YG71S/ref=pd_sbs_hpc_5


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 23, 2011)

Trigger grips are nice but if your going to have test with a traditional style BP cuff make sure you practice with one. When I tested I had to use both the school scope and school BP cuff. I only recently came across these trigger grip cuffs and I can't for the life of me figure out why they didn't come out years ago. They are a great idea, although I haven't used one in the field yet.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Trigger grips are nice but if your going to have test with a traditional style BP cuff make sure you practice with one. When I tested I had to use both the school scope and school BP cuff. I only recently came across these trigger grip cuffs and I can't for the life of me figure out why they didn't come out years ago. They are a great idea, although I haven't used one in the field yet.


Those have been out for years. While I can use a traditional cuff, I prefer the hand-held units.


----------

